# Clarification on large lots.



## twfraz (Jan 16, 2002)

I have been sub'd to help do a big box store lot. I have been doing roads and driveways for a couple years now. I found a post from 04 that talked about radius plowing. I liked the idea of less wear and tear and backing.

Around the building I got...clear out docks and close up then just keep going around pushing snow to outside. The main lot is were I need clearing up... From what I gather you would plow across the top wind rowing towards middle then raise blade, go to bottom and drop again coming back across.

I have a 8' Western (I am on my own till the other accounts get finished). There is a 2" trigger and I am not sure yet if I can stack at the light poles. I would plan on cleaning out from in front of merchandise on edges too. I'm sorry if I have missed my answer somewhere else. The lot is about 5 acres.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Radius or circular plowing in theory does work but it will only work to a point. I had plowed a large lot like that when I was in a hurry. It did make a mess tho. Final clean ups I would just back up.
On like 2" snows I'd do that.
But I was only putting snow at one end to.
I also HIGHLY doubt you can put anything by the poles


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

If you have other people eventually coming to help you out then it works. It makes a difference if they are just trucks or machines coming. The size of the windrows makes a difference also. Oh, and if someone decides to not send you help like in a bigger storm cause some stores might take a preference, then you might be stuck trying to move everything after the fact and your screwed.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I have seen guys windrow until the row was 5' tall and solid as the good book. Then they got stuck trying to bite off big sections with their 8' straight blade. I think I would want wings on my plow and try to scoop all the way to the pile each time..


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd hate to plow that in a circle and have to clean the mess up. I have to think it would be more efficient to do it right the first time. If you're there by yourself and that's your only lot, it can't be that hard to keep up, as long as you get started on time.


----------



## twfraz (Jan 16, 2002)

Thank you guys for your input.... I like to know even when I may be off in left field somewhere. I try to give the boss & customer's more than they expect. I didn't think about not getting help. The other places are a good distance from this one and it would be just more plow trucks coming.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

twfraz;1850232 said:


> I have been sub'd to help do a big box store lot. I have been doing roads and driveways for a couple years now. I found a post from 04 that talked about radius plowing. I liked the idea of less wear and tear and backing.
> 
> Around the building I got...clear out docks and close up then just keep going around pushing snow to outside. The main lot is were I need clearing up... From what I gather you would plow across the top wind rowing towards middle then raise blade, go to bottom and drop again coming back across.
> 
> I have a 8' Western (I am on my own till the other accounts get finished). There is a 2" trigger and I am not sure yet if I can stack at the light poles. I would plan on cleaning out from in front of merchandise on edges too. I'm sorry if I have missed my answer somewhere else. The lot is about 5 acres.


Last year I did a lot that size in a 4'' and under snow fall 
I was able stack snow at both ends I ran it so I didn't have no backing up
Once I hit the pile area I would raise to dump snow off Never took it out of drive Then once I get all the snow to the stacking area then I would stack it up
But I ran a 9.6 V plow w/wings 
So not sure my way would work for you 
The pic shows the route you keep repeating the route till you get all snow to stacking area


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

One of my lots is like that also but the Damn pile area is on one side only, 600 feet away from the other side. Pain in the ass.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

gc3;1850809 said:


> One of my lots is like that also but the Damn pile area is on one side only, 600 feet away from the other side. Pain in the ass.


If it were easy everyone would be doing it.

Oh, wait.....


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Isn't that the truth


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm no plow God. But that's a big lot for a pick up truck. My visual scale may be off but it looks like 5-6 acres. If that's the case you will never get that completed in a reasonable time with a truck. It just seams like a long distance to push all that snow across the lot with a truck


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

anyone who posts they can clear that w/ 1 pick up is a joker . please , my stomach is killing me , i cant stop laughing . just picturing them scrambling back n forth in a blizzard then asking somebody if they have a chain to pull them off a drift . lmao


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Superior L & L;1851393 said:


> I'm no plow God. But that's a big lot for a pick up truck. My visual scale may be off but it looks like 5-6 acres. If that's the case you will never get that completed in a reasonable time with a truck. It just seams like a long distance to push all that snow across the lot with a truck


Yes I agree for a 8ft plow 
The Lot I did last winter I took it over last week of Dec 
The company before me ran 2 8ft plows no wings in a 8'' snow they said took them 6 hrs each to clean it and it was a 5 acre HD lot.
Then 4 days later a 6'' storm and at 4am Sunday the company walk off Then I took it over


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

dieselss;1850273 said:


> Radius or circular plowing in theory does work but it will only work to a point. I had plowed a large lot like that when I was in a hurry. It did make a mess tho. Final clean ups I would just back up.
> On like 2" snows I'd do that.
> But I was only putting snow at one end to.
> I also HIGHLY doubt you can put anything by the poles


on the floor , rolling , laughing . you arent serious ? PLOWING IN A CIRCLE ???
hahahahahahahahah oh , i cant catch my breath

if i came on that lot and seen you doing that , that would be the last of your snow art escapades career, lol . you treat this like a game .


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Citytow;1851450 said:


> on the floor , rolling , laughing . you arent serious ? PLOWING IN A CIRCLE ???
> hahahahahahahahah oh , i cant catch my breath


Hate change the subject That Ford you have on your profile what tires you have on it and is that a DRW chassis


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That looks like a Lowes or HD. The left side of the lot looks to have sheds for sale, so can't stack on top of those. And every idiot in the world will be running to a home store to grab shovels, salt, generators, or whatever else while you're plowing, so you'll have to plow around them. It will be just a matter of keeping the main lanes open until they close and then clean up. I see you're in VA and you get similar snows like us here in NC but just a little more. That would be wet snow that turns to concrete at night and a public that freaks the F out....not fun.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Antlerart06;1851457 said:


> Hate change the subject That Ford you have on your profile what tires you have on it and is that a DRW chassis


 335 x 80 R20 G rated, severe duty goodyears
20 x 10 Aluminum, 3 piece, powder-coated and polished wheels
8000lb front coils with 2.5'' front /rear lift


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Citytow;1851472 said:


> 335 x 80 R20 G rated, severe duty goodyears
> 20 x 10 Aluminum, 3 piece, powder-coated and polished wheels
> 8000lb front coils with 2.5'' front /rear lift


It's cool, but why? It seems like more a show off truck than work truck?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Banksy;1851470 said:


> That looks like a Lowes or HD. The left side of the lot looks to have sheds for sale, so can't stack on top of those. And every idiot in the world will be running to a home store to grab shovels, salt, generators, or whatever else while you're plowing, so you'll have to plow around them. It will be just a matter of keeping the main lanes open until they close and then clean up. I see you're in VA and you get similar snows like us here in NC but just a little more. That would be wet snow that turns to concrete at night and a public that freaks the F out....not fun.


tank traps , oh them tank traps . then yer in a world of trouble .
extreme conditions call for extreme applications.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1851477 said:


> It's cool, but why? It seems like more a show off truck than work truck?


I asked my partner the same , its his prototype . i could do my own take off on my own build cheaper .

truck is sick looking on the street .


----------



## twfraz (Jan 16, 2002)

In the end I'm was just trying to get some helpful thoughts never had to do a big lot like this (yes it is 5 acres)...It's not my contract I'm working for the guy and he knows exactly what I got to work with. I don't plan on doing it all with one truck but I am expected to get a start on it. I know he looking for more help at this spot. He has others that they work coming to this one to help. I am going to do the best I can but I'm not going to be able to work miracles.

Not quite sure about the 25 user names comment but this is the only I have ever had on here...usually just looking for helpful info.

From what I remember our storms last year were not that wet and came alot at night. I hope that happens again... I was looking at it more maybe pushing it to the bottom to the big open place plus shorter runs.

Just trying to do the best with what I got.

http://www.startrackstrucks.com/F550_Supreme.html ( not mine but I saw a question about 1)


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks to be right around $3800, seasonal


----------



## twfraz (Jan 16, 2002)

Banksy;1851470 said:


> and a public that freaks the F out....not fun.


Plus they got to get their milk sandwiches.....

$3800 for what? Fuel


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

twfraz;1851532 said:


> In the end I'm was just trying to get some helpful thoughts never had to do a big lot like this (yes it is 5 acres)...It's not my contract I'm working for the guy and he knows exactly what I got to work with. I don't plan on doing it all with one truck but I am expected to get a start on it. I know he looking for more help at this spot. He has others that they work coming to this one to help. I am going to do the best I can but I'm not going to be able to work miracles.
> 
> Not quite sure about the 25 user names comment but this is the only I have ever had on here...usually just looking for helpful info.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link

Hope for night time snow last year 90% of mine was on Fridays /Saturdays

Sometimes Wet snow is better then dry Wet snow will stay in the plow better


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't understand why people think this lot would be so hard to do with one truck ? Even in a large storm this wouldn't be to bad and shouldn't take to long.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

nekos;1851823 said:


> I don't understand why people think this lot would be so hard to do with one truck ? Even in a large storm this wouldn't be to bad and shouldn't take to long.


its not hard . but you may have a different perspective on how "long"

scenerio #1

how would you approach clearing this lot ?

starts snowing 4 am Fri. (its 28*) and continues thru the following morning to 4am (28*) with a total of 31" (blizzard conditions) .

keep traffic and parkers in mind . and 5 other scenerios i wont mention right now.

lot needs to be wet & clear at 6am sat . think you can accomplish the task at hand now ?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

nekos;1851823 said:


> I don't understand why people think this lot would be so hard to do with one truck ? Even in a large storm this wouldn't be to bad and shouldn't take to long.


It can be done. The ISSUE is being done EFFICIENTLY and to the store managers liking promptly without excuses


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nekos;1851823 said:


> I don't understand why people think this lot would be so hard to do with one truck ? Even in a large storm this wouldn't be to bad and shouldn't take to long.


To much backing up that's the slow way

More you keep plow on the ground faster it will get done

One truck can do it with the RIGHT Plow and OP doesn't have the right plow for this lot


----------



## twfraz (Jan 16, 2002)

Antlerart06;1852191 said:


> To much backing up that's the slow way
> 
> More you keep plow on the ground faster it will get done
> 
> One truck can do it with the RIGHT Plow and OP doesn't have the right plow for this lot


What would be your thought on the right plow? V-plow? Wings on the 8'?


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

twfraz;1852235 said:


> What would be your thought on the right plow? V-plow? Wings on the 8'?


 I think his thought on a right plow..is BIGGER


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

twfraz;1852235 said:


> What would be your thought on the right plow? V-plow? Wings on the 8'?


9.6 V w/wings

But 8ft plow with wings would work

But a person can find a Fisher 9ft or the 10ft plow and mount end plates on 2'x2' turn it in to a pusher for a truck you could really move some snow


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Antlerart06;1852636 said:


> 9.6 V w/wings
> 
> But 8ft plow with wings would work
> 
> But a person can find a Fisher 9ft or the 10ft plow and mount end plates on 2'x2' turn it in to a pusher for a truck you could really move some snow


Exactly. But not on an F150, that is certain.
Like I said, if he has any credit at all, or can get a co-signer, he can get a leftover F250 or maybe even a 350 and a plow with wings through fomocredit at or very near zero%. If he wants to do a good job and keep the client, I think that is a smart move. Now he can put a man in the skid and get the job done.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Also, the pride of ownership, image it puts forth, and confidence in the truck itself is no small thing.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

that last post reminded me of a "friend" that heard a huge storm was coming back in '96. He went to look at '95 f350 leftovers and the dealer said that he could try it for a week and that if he didnt like it 
he could return it . 

suffice to say he bolted a meyer frame on it , plowed for days with it , cleaned it , returned it . true story . to this day we still laugh about it .


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Buswell Forest;1852711 said:


> Also, the pride of ownership, image it puts forth, and confidence in the truck itself is no small thing.





Buswell Forest;1852709 said:


> Exactly. But not on an F150, that is certain.
> Like I said, if he has any credit at all, or can get a co-signer, he can get a leftover F250 or maybe even a 350 and a plow with wings through fomocredit at or very near zero%. If he wants to do a good job and keep the client, I think that is a smart move. Now he can put a man in the skid and get the job done.


Somehow I managed to post these two posts in the wrong thread. I thought this was the thread with the guy who is thinking about a 200k sf lot with his F150. My apologies.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i personally would not bank on doing that lot with only one truck. Reason being 1 truck can do it best case circumstances "small storm hitting at night" anything more then a few inches an during the day you are gonna abuse the life out of your truck for what? sub pay of 75-100 an hour? i base this opinion on doing a Sams club of 9 acres for the past 3 years an my plan for my lot is keep a 1/3 of the lot clean to pavement with one truck till about 3-4 inch then call in another truck and 2 skids. At full crew the trucks circle plow windrowing till they cant push anymore then the skidsteers with pusher move the windrows mean while the truck jumps to other side of the of the pile and restarts the process no abuse on my trucks as its easy pushing and no backing up. Being iv keep the contract for 3 years 2 of them bad winters tells me my plan is getting the job done and the customer kept happy. If the guy you are subbing for is will to give you a skid at some point id run the same kind of plan run windrows till you cant push anymore then jump to the other side and start over thus keeping the lot simi open and not abusing your truck then let the skid move your piles. If that's not in the cards changing your plow will help till a big storm hits, but is it gonna put more coin in your pocket at the end of the day to lay that money and more wear and tear on your truck?? Either way best of luck to you


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

that lot could get away from a 1 man plow truck operation , real quick. what happens when its coming down so hard , your wipers clot and the shield cant stay clear ?(2-3 inches an hr?) you'd bury yourself !
but , there are always them few , who rile the cattle . 

besides , most likely you would be required , by a knowledgeable owner / broker to have the correct equipment and machines to handle the lot . lets face reality fellas


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

for example , your plow truck can do this ? essentially is what you claim


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nekos;1851823 said:


> I don't understand why people think this lot would be so hard to do with one truck ? Even in a large storm this wouldn't be to bad and shouldn't take to long.


Stop being logical.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1853250 said:


> Stop being logical.


X2.

If that is your only lot, and you've got a dependable truck and plow, you'll be just fine. Plow and salt with the storm. I have a property that is set up very similar, 250000 square feet, and it's bid for 4 hours start to finish. 8'2" v with wings alone.

20 inches of snow will shut just about anywhere in VA down. There's no way you can justify charging a client with 5 acres for a 2.5 yard machine like he says you should, just because you MIGHT get a big storm.

We clear a 15 acre retail complex, 1 621B Case loader and 14 foot pusher, and 1 truck with 8'2" v with wings. 4.5 hours start to finish in 2-4 inches. On a 6+ it takes longer yes, but that's when you focus on the driving lanes and front areas, plow with the storm, and clean up after everyone leaves.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Citytow;1851890 said:


> its not hard . but you may have a different perspective on how "long"
> 
> scenerio #1
> 
> ...


Totally unrealistic scenario.

Because no one will be on the roads after 31" of snowfall in 24 hours. And they sure won't be expecting a black and wet lot within 4 hours of snowfall ending after that much accumulation.

The question remains, how often does Virginia receive 31" of snow in 24 hours?



John_DeereGreen;1853362 said:


> X2.
> 
> If that is your only lot, and you've got a dependable truck and plow, you'll be just fine. Plow and salt with the storm. I have a property that is set up very similar, 250000 square feet, and it's bid for 4 hours start to finish. 8'2" v with wings alone.
> 
> ...


20 inches of snow is going to shut pretty much any city or town down, east of the Rockies anyways.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1853362 said:


> X2.
> 
> If that is your only lot, and you've got a dependable truck and plow, you'll be just fine. Plow and salt with the storm. I have a property that is set up very similar, 250000 square feet, and it's bid for 4 hours start to finish. 8'2" v with wings alone.
> 
> ...


"WE clear" , contradiction there


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1853432 said:


> Because no one will be on the roads after 31" of snowfall in 24 hours. And they sure won't be expecting a black and wet lot within 4 hours of snowfall ending after that much accumulation.


The morning after Nemo people were out and about, even after receiving 36" of snow. People were even out during the height of the storm shopping even with a 3" per hour event.

Likelihood of an event like that in Virginia? Honestly couldn't tell you.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

i know what my company is capable of . and its been proven time and time again . were professional with the correct equipment , manpower and know how. we don't guess , we apply the experience .


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Citytow;1853519 said:


> i know what my company is capable of . and its been proven time and time again . were professional with the correct equipment , manpower and know how. we don't guess , we apply the experience .


You really don't have to sell yourself here just to your customers.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;1853526 said:


> You really don't have to sell yourself here just to your customers.


most definitely not , when i seen a quoted post , im chiming in , it is a forum .correct ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Citytow;1853461 said:


> "WE clear" , contradiction there


What's the contradiction?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

fatheadon1;1853089 said:


> i personally would not bank on doing that lot with only one truck. Reason being 1 truck can do it best case circumstances "small storm hitting at night" anything more then a few inches an during the day you are gonna abuse the life out of your truck for what? sub pay of 75-100 an hour? i base this opinion on doing a Sams club of 9 acres for the past 3 years an my plan for my lot is keep a 1/3 of the lot clean to pavement with one truck till about 3-4 inch then call in another truck and 2 skids. At full crew the trucks circle plow windrowing till they cant push anymore then the skidsteers with pusher move the windrows mean while the truck jumps to other side of the of the pile and restarts the process no abuse on my trucks as its easy pushing and no backing up. Being iv keep the contract for 3 years 2 of them bad winters tells me my plan is getting the job done and the customer kept happy. If the guy you are subbing for is will to give you a skid at some point id run the same kind of plan run windrows till you cant push anymore then jump to the other side and start over thus keeping the lot simi open and not abusing your truck then let the skid move your piles. If that's not in the cards changing your plow will help till a big storm hits, but is it gonna put more coin in your pocket at the end of the day to lay that money and more wear and tear on your truck?? Either way best of luck to you


 what size skidsteer and pusher do you use on that Sams club?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1853473 said:


> The morning after Nemo people were out and about, even after receiving 36" of snow. People were even out during the height of the storm shopping even with a 3" per hour event.
> 
> Likelihood of an event like that in Virginia? Honestly couldn't tell you.


It's Maine. 3" an hour is just flurries. No big deal. Lock in the hubs, let's go get a 6 pack and some cheetos. Went to Houlton today. I can't see them people up there getting too stressed about much.


----------



## twfraz (Jan 16, 2002)

Citytow;1853461 said:


> "WE clear" , contradiction there


There is no contradiction there...he is talking about two different lots, a 5 acre he does with 1 truck and a 15 acre job he does with 2 pieces of equipment.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

gc3;1853611 said:


> what size skidsteer and pusher do you use on that Sams club?


S650 with 10 foot pushers. The year we took it over mid winter i had a wa250 but with snow piling being short runs away and cars always being in the way the skidseers work better for me an it's Easyer to find guys to runs skids then loaders


----------

